# 

## SideInfo

Cześć!

Zdaję sobie sprawę, ze temat był wałkowany, chociażby tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/styropian...ma,t144219.htm
bądź tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/a-moze-sy...hu,t149008.htm

Ale ja przychodzą z konkretnymi pytaniami.

Może kilka zdań wstępu. Chciałbym zastosować ocieplenie poddasza poprzez wykorzystanie styropianu, jak na rysunku:



1 - krokwia
2 - styropian między krowkiami 18 cm + na deskach 15 cm
3 - 2x płyta gipsowo-kartonowa
4 - łata dystansowa zabezpieczająca warstwę 18 cm przed dosunięciem do deskowania
6 - deskowanie
7 - wiatroizolacja (np. papa wierzchniego krycia)
8 - łata dociskająca styropian wierzchni do deskowania
9 - kontrłata do mocowania dachówek
10 - dachówka

W związku, że dzielę budowę na etapy, to chciałbym aby jeden sezon postał dom odeskowany + opapowany (stąd ta papa na rysunku).

Moje pytania:
1. Czy jeżeli chciałbym położyć dachówkę w tym samym sezonie co deskowanie to czy rezygnować z opapowania (wiatroizolacja)?
2. Czy zastosowanie styropianu nie spowoduje, ze izolacja akustyczna poddasza nie będzie za niska?
3. Czy warto zamienić warstwę styropianu między krokwiami na wełnę (właśnie ze względu na akustykę)? Jakie (i w jakim miejscu) zastosować wówczas folie?
4.Generalnie prosiłbym o wypowiedzenie się na ten temat osób mających w tej kwestii doświadczenie.

Dodam tylko, że teoretycznie zastosowanie 33cm izolacji styropianowej pozwoli osiągnąć współczynnik przenikania na poziomie U=0,12 W/(m2K), unikając jednocześnie znacznego zmniejszenia wysokości poddasza (co dla mnie jest sprawą kluczową).

Z góry bardzo dziękuję!

----------


## ekimek

Witam, 
Temat faktycznie był już poruszany naście razy i chyba główna wada styropianu to ognioodporność a dokładnie jej brak. Ale może się myle.
Poczekajmy na ekspertów...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## zbigmor

Główna wada styropianu w tym przypadku to nie ognioodporność, a fakt, że zrobienie takiej izolacji jest trudniejsze ze względu na jego znikomą sprężystość co z kolei spowoduje powstanie sporej ilości mostków termicznych przy styku drewna ze styropianem. Dokładając do tego koszt porównywalny z zastosowaniem wełny (ze wskazaniem na wyższy) to takie rozwiązanie wydaje się niczym nie uzasadnione. Może napiszesz dlaczego chcesz tak zrobić?

----------


## Trociu

> Główna wada styropianu w tym przypadku to nie ognioodporność, a fakt, że zrobienie takiej izolacji jest trudniejsze ze względu na jego znikomą sprężystość co z kolei spowoduje powstanie sporej ilości mostków termicznych przy styku drewna ze styropianem.


to może wełna pod deskowanie a na deskowanie styropian...

----------


## SideInfo

Głównym motywem jest właśnie uniknięcie mostków termicznych (mówię o styropianie nakrokwiowym (na deskach). Gdy połączę płyty frezowane na deskowaniu powstanie powierzchnia bez mostków (tak jak ma to miejsce na ścianie). 
Co do pierwszej warstwy (między krokwiami), to istnieją obawy, że mała "rozprężność" styropianu może spowodować, że powstaną mostki, stąd też moje pyt.3 (czy warto zamienić I warstwę na wełnę, jeżeli tak, to jak to rozwiązać technologicznie - połączenie materiału mocno nasiąkliwego - wełny ze styropianem - warstwa nakrokwiowa). 
Ponadto obawiam się, że jeżeli wełna mineralna dostanie wilgoci, to zmieni swoje parametry (np. objętościowe) co może skutkować powstaniem mostków. Styropian z czasem nie skurczy się - obawa jest tylko podczas montażu, aby płyty dobrze wpasować.

Proszę zauważyć, ze ten typ ocieplenia jest preferowany podczas budowania domów energooszczędnych.

Może jeszcze podrzucę garść kalkulacji... 

Termoorganika SUPERPODDASZE lambda<0.033
Cena przy kryciu 270m^2: 14112 PLN
Łączna grubość mat.: 28cm
Wsp. przenikalności: 0,118

Isover Super Mata lambda<0.033
Cena przy kryciu 270m^2: 17220PLN
Łączna grubość mat.: 28cm
Wsp. Przenikalności: 0,118

Isover Uni Mata lambda<0.039
Cena przy kryciu 270m^2: 11144PLN
Łączna grubość mat.: 28cm
Wsp. Przenikalności: 0,139


Rockwool Megarock lambda<0.039	
Cena przy kryciu 270m^2: 10640PLN
Łączna grubość mat.: 28cm
Wsp. Przenikalności: 0,139 


Rockwool Rockmin lambda<0.039
Cena przy kryciu 270m^2: 10360PLN
Łączna grubość mat.: 28cm
Wsp. Przenikalności: 0,139 

Rockwool Superrock lambda<0.035
Cena przy kryciu 270m^2: 13020PLN
Łączna grubość mat.: 28cm
Wsp. Przenikalności: 0,125 


Termoorganika SUPERPODDASZE lambda<0.033 + Isover Super Mata lambda<0.033	15092	8,485	0,118
Cena przy kryciu 270m^2: 15092PLN
Łączna grubość mat.: 28cm
Wsp. Przenikalności: 0,118 


Styropian Dach/Podloga 15cm + Rockwool Superrock 15cm
Cena przy kryciu 270m^2: 9436PLN
Łączna grubość mat.: 30cm
Wsp. Przenikalności: 0,118 

Styropian Dach/Podloga 15cm + EPS 100 Fasada 18cm
Cena przy kryciu 270m^2: 10416PLN
Łączna grubość mat.: 33cm
Wsp. Przenikalności: 0,115 

Nie liczę folii, która niestety musi być zastosowana w przypadku wełny. 
Reszta bez zmian (tzn. we wszytskich przypadkach są: pełne deskowanie + papa, nie wliczone w koszty powyżej - tylko sam mat. izolacyjny).

Jak widać z obliczeń cenowo są to wartości zbliżone. In plus: ciągłość izolacji nakrokwiowej.

----------


## zbigmor

No to ja też się dobrze nie przyjrzałem. Jeśli tak, to na krokwie styropian, pod nim szczelina wentylacyjna i pomiędzy krokwiami wełna. będzie lepiej i taniej niż styropian. Od spodu folia paroszczelna.
Nie podpowiem jednak jak tą szczelinę wentylować bo nie mam koncepcji.

----------


## daren

Ten rysunek moim zdaniem jest dyskusyjny przez szczeline wentylacyjną będzie uciekać ciepło. Jako praktyk który ocieplił poddasze styro polecam dwa rozwiązania :
1. Zrezygnuj z  klasycznej więźby i wylej trumnę rozwiązanie super nic ci nie popęka jak w klasycznej zabudowie płytami gk 
(to rozwiązanie jest dobrze w dzieniku budowy ged'a))

2.  Ja wykonałem klasyczną więźbe z pełnym deskowaniem miedzy krokwie włożyłem styro 15 nakrokwiowo zaś poszła 10

----------


## edde

> ....
> Może jeszcze podrzucę garść kalkulacji... 
> 
> .........
> Isover Super Mata lambda<0.033
> Cena przy kryciu 270m^2: 17220PLN
> Łączna grubość mat.: 28cm
> Wsp. Przenikalności: 0,118
> 
> ...



*koszt m2 wełny grubości 28cm to 37,50zł, razy 270 m2 to w sumie 10125zł,  u ciebie 17220, skąd rozbieżność??
*cena na podst.: http://www.allegro.pl/item869689306_...trybutora.html*

reszty nie chce mi sie sprawdzać, akurat ocieplałem u siebie supermatą i wydało mi się mocno przesadzone, i rzeczywiście...

----------


## SideInfo

Isover Super Mata gr. 10cm kosztuje 28,05PLN za metr kwadratowy
Isover Super Mata gr. 18cm kosztuje 48,95PLN za metr kwadratowy

270m^2 x 77 PLN = 20.790PLN

ceny z cennika Isover:
http://www.isover.pl/_files/Attachme..._2009_prev.pdf

Jak widać ceny są różne. Nie chodzi tutaj o prześciganie się, że ktoś znajdzie niższe ceny, dla mnie ważne jest jakość izolacji termicznej. Może niesłusznie dorzuciłem porównanie cenowe. Dla mnie ważne są 2 parametry: utrzymanie izolacyjności przez lata oraz brak utraty kubatury na poddaszu (wysokości poddasza).
Zakładam, że cenowo system (styropianowe bądź wełniane) są podobne.


*daren*: cenna uwaga!! nie chciałem wcześniej tego sugerować ale dla mnie również wentylowanie spowoduje utratę izolacyjności... a co gdyby nie stosować łat dystansowych (04)? Czy deski nie zaczną w otulinie styropianowej?

----------


## daren

Jeśli chcesz mieć normalną więźbe i do tego deskowanie, to odpuść sobie ocieplenie poprzez przyklejanie styro do deskowania z zewnętrznej strony z tego co się oriętuje jest to trudne do wykonania w praktyce rozwiąznie. Trzymaj się sprawdzonych sposobów czyli odeskowany dach opapuj przyzwoitą papą jeżeli odrazu będziesz kład dachówkę to dobrą papą podkładową szybko spłynie po niej woda tym samym zatrzyma mniej wilgoci. jeżeli daszek ma być dłuzej pod papą to z posypką... ocieplenie wykonaj od środka, analogicznie jak przy wełnie. Tak jak pisałem wcześniej jeżeli skosy poddasza wykonujesz lane tak jak strop monolityczny to wtedy styro dajesz tak jak na elewacji czyli z zewnętrznej strony....

----------


## SideInfo

Drodzy forumowicze... przychodzę z kolejną propozycją:


01 - krokwie
02 - płyty styropianowe
03 - paroizolacja pełniąca tu rolę wiatroizolacji (przy szczelnej warstwie styropianu nakrokwiowego zrezygnowałbym z tego, dodatkowo mam papę na deskowaniu)
04 - łata dociskowa
05 - warstwa wykończeniowa
06, 07 - deskowanie + papa wstępnego krycia
08 - łata podkładowa
09 - łata
10 - pokrycie dachu



Mam jedno pytanie - czy deski pomiędzy deskowaniem nie będą gniły (nie będą zbutwiałe)?

----------


## franzkru

> Isover Super Mata gr. 10cm kosztuje 28,05PLN za metr kwadratowy
> Isover Super Mata gr. 18cm kosztuje 48,95PLN za metr kwadratowy
> 
> 270m^2 x 77 PLN = 20.790PLN
> 
> ceny z cennika Isover:
> http://www.isover.pl/_files/Attachme..._2009_prev.pdf
> 
> Jak widać ceny są różne. Nie chodzi tutaj o prześciganie się, że ktoś znajdzie niższe ceny, dla mnie ważne jest jakość izolacji termicznej. Może niesłusznie dorzuciłem porównanie cenowe. Dla mnie ważne są 2 parametry: utrzymanie izolacyjności przez lata oraz brak utraty kubatury na poddaszu (wysokości poddasza).
> Zakładam, że cenowo system (styropianowe bądź wełniane) są podobne.


Ja mam położoną Uni-Mate (0,039 W/m*K) i za 28cm wyszło 27zł. 
18cm - 17zł/m2
10cm - 9zł/m2

Co daje 7020zł przy 270m2. Folia 600zł
Wełna kupowana jakieś 2 miesiące temu.

Teraz zasadnicze pytanie jak wcisnąc przez otwór 20x20cm styropian do połaci (naroznik) który ma w środku 40-50cm długości każdego boku ?

----------


## edde

zgranulować, wsypać i zapiankować   :Lol:

----------


## daren

Moim zdaniem  głowną przyczyną żadkiego stosowania styropianu jest dużo większa pracochłonność ocieplenia styropianem oraz precyzja wykonania zwłaszcza na etapie kiedy mocujemy styro między  krokwiami oraz uprzedzenie wykonawców.

co do wad:
- zabezpieczenie p.poż (styropian jest samogasnący,  natomiast w przypadku gdy dochodzi do zajęcia się więźby dachowej np wskutek  pioruna to najlepiej się sprawdza dobre ubezpieczenie...)

- niepewna izolacja akustyczna jeżeli mamy pokrycie z balchy i pada akurat grad to będzie głośniej 
w przypadku dachówki jest to kompletnie bez znaczenia

- zgadzam się z tym, że w porównaniem z wełną jest to bardziej pracochłonna metoda

- brak odporności uv  (ale co to ma wspólnego z ociepleniem poddasza ?)

- niedporny na gryzonie w tym wypatku zgadza się, ale ja przed rozpoczęciem pracy zabezpieczyłem sczelinę wentylacyjną metalową siątką z drobnym oczkiem i jest ok, wełne też trzeba zabezpieczyć przed myszkami 

Teraz jęśli chodzi o wełnę w dachu, każde pokrycie dachowe predzej czy później może zacząć przeciekać. Styropian bezdyskusyjnie jest dużo bardziej odporny na wilgoć niż wełna a nawet nasiąkniety wodą nie traci tak drastycznie swojej izolacyjności. Wełna w miejscu przecieku będzie do wymiany.

Paropszepuszczalność moim zdaniem to raczej wada niż zaleta:
- za wymianę powietrza w domu odpowiada sprawna wentylacja chyba
- para wodna jest doskonałym nośnikiem energii dlatego wiekszość osób daje od środka folię paroizolacyjną jak się to ma do paropszepuszczalności odgradzać się od takiej zalety ... 
 Oprócz tego w przypadku dużych mrozów może w zewnetrznej warstwie wełny dojść do wytrącenia pary  z powietrza w kryształki lodu które przy dodatniej temperaturze zamienią się w wodę. Jest to główną przyczyną tzw. siadania wełny z biegiem czasu (chodzi raczej o wełne z rolki a nie płyty)

Proszę pamietać że współczynniki izolacyjności dla wełny jaki styropianu są mierzonę chyba w znormalizowanych warunkach i przy okręślonej wilgotności matka natura jednak już nie jest tak wyrozumiała dla wytworów rąk ludzkich 

Żeby było jasne ja wybrałem ocieplenie poddasza swojego domku styropianem:

dach dwuspadowy pow ok 170 m2 ocieplony po kalenicę oraz sufity między jętkami

poszło ok 130 paczek styro między krokwie 18   15 cm styro 
nakrokwiowo 10 dach o pow ok 170 m2 .

Może w przyszłą zimę jak się wprowadzę wrzucę fotki z termowizj sąsiad ma identyczną grubość wełny we skosach co ja styro .

Pare fotek z mojej roboty jest w tym wątku :

http://forum.muratordom.pl/a-moze-sy...t149008-60.htm

----------


## FlashBack

daren. oby wiecej takich optymistow  :smile:

----------


## SideInfo

*daren*: dobrze zrozumialem, ze masz (patrzac od zewnatrz):
1. Dachowka
2. 10cm styro
3. Deskowanie
4. 15-18cm styro miedzy krokwiami
5. Plyty gipsowo-kartonowe?

Kladles jakas folie?

----------


## el_hogar

Chcesz dać deskowanie i na to styropian.
Zamiast tego możesz zastosować "dwa w jednym" czyli izolację nakrokwiową:

http://www.bachl.pl/TECTA-PUR%20DS.pdf

Płyty nabijane na krokwie są pokryte folią paroprzepuszczalną i stanowią jednocześnie warstwę nośną i izolacyjną grubości 50 mm. Ze względu na lepsze parametry zastępuje to ok 80 mm wełny/styropianu.
Prawdopodobnie tak będę miał wykonany wlasny dach wiosną  tego roku.
Niestety - taniej nie będzie ;-(

pozdrawiam,

----------


## phans

> *daren*: dobrze zrozumialem, ze masz (patrzac od zewnatrz):
> 1. Dachowka
> 2. 10cm styro
> 3. Deskowanie
> 4. 15-18cm styro miedzy krokwiami
> 5. Plyty gipsowo-kartonowe?
> 
> Kladles jakas folie?


Z innego wątku jaki daren zamieścił zdjęcia wynika, że ma pełne deskowanie i 10cm styropianu pod krokwiami ale niech się wypowie sam.
Też tym tematem się interesowałem i jak na razie przemawia do mnie wełna z powodu lepszej akustyki pomiędzy pokojami na poddaszu.

----------


## daren

> daren: dobrze zrozumialem, ze masz (patrzac od zewnatrz): 
> 1. Dachowka 
> 2. 10cm styro 
> 3. Deskowanie 
> 4. 15-18cm styro miedzy krokwiami 
> 5. Plyty gipsowo-kartonowe? 
> 
> Kladles jakas folie?


Moje ocieplenie ze styro wygląda w układzie warstw dokładnie tak samo jak przy wełnie:

1. Dachówka 
2. deskowanie +papa
3. Krokwie 18 między nimi jest 15 cm styro 3cm to szczelina wentylacyjna
4. Następnie do krokwi były przyczepiane wieszaki ES
5. Nakrokwiowo przyklejone było 10 cm styro 
6. Potem do wieszaków kręciłem profile cd
7. Folia paroizolacyjna
8. Płyty gk

Powiem, że miałem przez chwilę pewien dylemat ale bałem zastosować się takiego rozwiązania. W trakcie wykonywania ocieplenia w jednym miejscu musiałem oderwać kilka płyt 10  które były klejone nakrokwiowo, trzymały tak mocno że dało się oderwać tylko małe kawałki. Dlatego zastanawiałem się czy nie zrezygnować z zabudowy gk a na styro dać siatkę i klej i normalną wyprawę tynkarską. Jednak naczytałem się na forum, że wieźba pracuje co groziło by popękaniem takiego tynku.

----------


## SideInfo

Przeglądając gazety natknąłem się na "Murator numer specjalny 4/2009. Nowy dach", w którym to można znaleźć to, czego szukałem.  :smile: 
W numerze proponują wykonanie ocieplenia poddasza stosując zarówno wełnę i styropian, a warstwy wyglądają następująco (od środka pomieszczeń patrząc):
1. Płyty gipsowo kartonowe
2. Folia paroizolacyjna
3. Wełna między krokwiami (u mnie 18cm)
4. Sztywne poszycie z desek
5. Izolacja z papy
6. Styropian ułożony na deskach, przybity do krokwi poprzez łaty na styropianie (10cm)
7. Kontrłaty dla dachówek
8. Pokrycie dachowe (dachówka)

Pomiędzy styropianem a dachówką powstaje szczelina powietrzna (do wentylowania dachu), natomiast wełna-deski-styropian stanowią ciągłą izolację termiczną. 
Tym oto sposobem uniknę docinania styropianu, będzie wełna tłumiąca doskonale hałas, no i na poddaszu nie zmniejszy mi się kubatura.  :smile: 

Pomysł wydaje się dobry.
Co sądzicie?

----------


## SideInfo

Hej,




> rewelacja na miare M


Spodziewałem się nieco obszerniejszego komentarza od "Elity forum"  :wink:

----------


## seba_x

Pomyśl nad płytami z piany PUR/PIR , mają lambdę 0,025 , są z pióro/wpustem + dodatkowy kołnierz na łączeniach poziomych , są bardzo mocne , nie trzeba robić deskowania (układamy nakrokwiowo) , jedyny minus to koszt . Ja mam tak zrobione piana 12cm na 100m2 dachu + od spodu 10cm ekofibru .

----------


## SideInfo

*seba_x* dzieki za podpowiedź...

Dla zainteresowanych znalazłem cennik:
http://www.uniwent.pl/pobierz/cennik_Linitherm_0.pdf

Nie wiem tylko, czy jest aktualny...

----------


## SideInfo

Ciągnąc temat dalej umieszczam rysunek z Muratora:



Rozumiem, że zastosowane tego typu ocieplenie nie powoduje, ze będzie mi się skraplać woda w wełnie? (ze względu na punkt rosy)

----------


## orko

Źle rozumiesz. Ten rysunek jest do bani. Przy pełnym deskowaniu musi być szczelina wentylacyjna a i folia paroizolacyjna nie zawadzi.

----------


## aadamuss24

Witam. Czy ten styropian na deskowaniu  utrzyma bez problemu dachówki ? Czy dachówka nie będzie za ciężka ? pozdr adam

----------


## SideInfo

*orko*: Źle rozumiem? Wg rysunku, między wełną a deskami nie ma szczeliny. Z tego co mi wiadomo szczelinę taką stosuje się po to, aby odprowadzić wilgoć z wełny... tu jednak sie nie pojawi ta wilgoć, ponieważ jest styropian - i prawdopodobnie gdzieś w środku styropianu będzie punkt rosy. Co do folii, to uważam, że jest konieczna - pomiędzy płytami G-K a wełna (szczelna, paroizolacyjna).

*orko*: Sugerujesz, że fachowcy z Muratora umieścili rozwiązanie niestosowane? Nie jest to oczywiście złośliwe pytanie, w związku z czym bardzo proszę o merytoryczne odpowiedzi. Temat jest naprawde ciekawy i bardzo mnie nurtujący.

*Serwis24*: Jeżeli chodzi o nośność styropianu, to nie widzę problemu - zastosowanie odpowiedniej grubości gwoździ przeniesie siły na krokwie. Ważne, aby zastosować styropian przygotowany pod większe obciążenia - EPS 200 (typu Dach/Podłoga).

----------


## zbigmor

> *orko*: Źle rozumiem? Wg rysunku, między wełną a deskami nie ma szczeliny. *Z tego co mi wiadomo szczelinę taką stosuje się po to, aby odprowadzić wilgoć z wełny*... tu jednak sie nie pojawi ta wilgoć, ponieważ jest styropian - i prawdopodobnie gdzieś w środku styropianu będzie punkt rosy. Co do folii, to uważam, że jest konieczna - pomiędzy płytami G-K a wełna (szczelna, paroizolacyjna).
> 
> *orko*: Sugerujesz, że fachowcy z Muratora umieścili rozwiązanie niestosowane? Nie jest to oczywiście złośliwe pytanie, w związku z czym bardzo proszę o merytoryczne odpowiedzi. Temat jest naprawde ciekawy i bardzo mnie nurtujący.
> 
> *Serwis24*: Jeżeli chodzi o nośność styropianu, to nie widzę problemu - zastosowanie odpowiedniej grubości gwoździ przeniesie siły na krokwie. Ważne, aby zastosować styropian przygotowany pod większe obciążenia - EPS 200 (typu Dach/Podłoga).



Szczelinę wentylacyjną stosuje się aby odprowadzić wilgoć i to jest prawda. jeśli będzie w pobliżu wełny to odprowadzi się wilgoć z wełny. Jeśli zamiast wełny będzie cokolwiek innego to odprowadzi się wilgoć z czegoś innego. Jeśli nic tam nie będzie (jak w murze warstwowym z pustką powietrzną) to odrowadzi się wilgoć z obszaru i tyle.
To tak w kwestii formalnej.

----------


## SideInfo

Poniewż temat nieco przycichł, a temat nadal mnie nurtuje cytuję moje pytanie wysłane do eksperta muratora.. mam nadzieję, że niebawem otrzymam odpowiedź... a tymczasem, może znajdzie się ekspert tutaj na forum i odpowie na zadane pytania...


"Dzień dobry!

Jestem na etapie budowania domu energooszczędnego. W celu zachowania izolacji termicznej poddsza na bardzo wysokim poziomie przy jednoczesnym nieobniżaniu wysokości pomieszczeń mam zamiar zastosować dość niekonwencjonalne ocieplenie. Polegać ono będzie na zastosowaniu kolejnych warstw (patrząc od wewnątrz):
- okładzina z płyt G-K
- folia paroizolacyjna zapobiegająca zawilgoceniu wełny
- wełna mineralna miedzy krokwiami (krokwie o wys. 18cm, wełna: grubość 18cm)
- pełne deskowanie
- papa na deskach (dach układam w 2 sezonach, stąd ta papa)
- styropian 12cm układany na papie (typu dach/podłoga)
- ruszt nośny pod pokrycie dachu
- pokrycie z dachówek
Podobne rozwiązanie było prezentowane w "Nowy Dach.Murator numer specjalny 4/2009", str. 47., umieściłem również rysunek z Muratora pod adresem:
http://images35.fotosik.pl/102/7f62f48d47703b7emed.png

Moje pytania:
- czy styropian wytrzyma temperatury letnie?
- czy należy stosować szczelinę wentylacyjną pomiędzy wełną a deskowaniem (niestety to spowoduje brak ciągłości ocieplenia w przekroju poprzecznym)?
- jakie warstwy zastosować w przypadku kładzenia dachu w jednym sezonie zakładając, że chciałbym zastosować między krokwiami wełną a na krokwiach styropian?

Do położenia styropianu nakłania mnie to, że osiągną idealną ciągłość izolacji, odpowiednią grubość izolacji oraz nie stracę wysokości pomieszczeń użytkowych."

Wiem, że były sugestie, aby zastosować inny materiał, np. piankę PIR, jednak cenowo styropian+wełna nadal są bezkonkurencyjne.

----------


## ekimek

Ja chciałbym rowniez skorzystać z połączenia styro i wełny tylko trochę w inny sposób niż napisaliście powyżej bo mam dach z pełnym deskowaniem pokryty papą tylko o minimalnym spadku kilku stopni. 
Nie chciałbym za bardzo obniżać pomieszczenia bo i tak jes niskie i chce zrobić tak (od wewnątrz):
plyta GK
paroizolacja
wełna 15 cm pod stelaz (najlepiej żeby dać tylko 10 cm)
wełna 10 cm między krokwie (krokwie mają 13 cm)
szczelina dyletacyjna
deskowanie
papa
styropian dachowy 10 cm z przyklejona fabrycznie papą
papa termozgrzewalna

Wydaje mi sie ze 25 cm wełny nie wystarczy żeby zapewnić odpowiednie ocieplenie dlatego muszę kombinować. Mam nadzieję ze takie rozwiązanie będzie dobre.

----------


## SideInfo

*ekimek*: dając szczelinę dylatacyjną umożliwisz ruch powietrza, co powoduje, że izolacyjność cieplna jest znikoma... już wcześniej ktoś wspomniał o tym problemie... ta szczelina dylatacyjna między wełną a deskowaniem nie daje mi spokoju...

----------


## phans

> - okładzina z płyt G-K
> - folia paroizolacyjna zapobiegająca zawilgoceniu wełny
> - wełna mineralna miedzy krokwiami (krokwie o wys. 18cm, wełna: grubość 18cm)
> - pełne deskowanie
> - papa na deskach (dach układam w 2 sezonach, stąd ta papa)
> - styropian 12cm układany na papie (typu dach/podłoga)
> - ruszt nośny pod pokrycie dachu
> - pokrycie z dachówek


A ten styropian 12cm na papie to do samego końca okapów? Czy papa nie będzie rozkładać styropian?

----------


## SideInfo

*phans*: z tego co mi wiadomo, to dzisiejsze papy już nie wchodzą w reakcję ze styropianem... co do okapu - wydaje i się, że nie ma sensu kłaść.. wystarczy położyć do styropianu na ścianie, a w okapie tylko deskowanie i ruszt do pokrycia właściwego (dachówki)

----------


## phans

*SideInfo* trzymam kciuki bo ten sposób ocieplenia bardzo by mi odpowiadał m.in. ze względu na eliminację szczeliny wentylacyjnej pomiędzy wełną a deskowaniem.
Pozostaje kwestia zwiększonych kosztów(o ile) i ew. problemów wykonawczych tego rozwiązania.

----------


## K160

Po wielu miesiącach wypełnionych dylematami chyba ostateczne zdecydowałem się na ocieplenie poddasza styropianem. Jedynym argumentem do mnie przemawiającym była jego palność ...ale skoro na dachu mam gont, krokwie, papę, OSB to wszystko to są materiały jakoś palne, więc ta wełna przed niczym by mnie nie uchroniła jakby dach się palił.

Mam krokwie 18cm, chce dać 15cm między krokwie, kleić wszystko na piankę styropianu (boki i górę i dół).

Czy ktoś może mi po ludzku wytłumaczyć po co przy styropianie folia paroizolacyjna ? Przecież styropian należy do materiałów praktycznie paroszczelnych , więc jakie zadanie ma ta folia ?

Od środka poddasze będę miał obijane grubymi dechami. Czy między boazerią a styropianem muszę zostawić szczelinę wentylacyjną (oczywiście swoją drogą będzie szczelina między styropianem a deskowanie połaci z OSB) ?  Czy na styropianie będzie się wykraplać wilgoć - przy założeniu , że będzie szczelnie polepiony ?  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## zbigmor

> Po wielu miesiącach wypełnionych dylematami chyba ostateczne zdecydowałem się na ocieplenie poddasza styropianem. *Jedynym argumentem do mnie przemawiającym była jego palność* ...ale skoro na dachu mam gont, krokwie, papę, OSB to wszystko to są materiały jakoś palne, więc ta wełna przed niczym by mnie nie uchroniła jakby dach się palił.
> 
> Mam krokwie 18cm, chce dać 15cm między krokwie, kleić wszystko na piankę styropianu (boki i górę i dół).
> 
> Czy ktoś może mi po ludzku wytłumaczyć po co przy styropianie folia paroizolacyjna ? Przecież styropian należy do materiałów praktycznie paroszczelnych , więc jakie zadanie ma ta folia ?
> 
> Od środka poddasze będę miał obijane grubymi dechami. Czy między boazerią a styropianem muszę zostawić szczelinę wentylacyjną (oczywiście swoją drogą będzie szczelina między styropianem a deskowanie połaci z OSB) ?  Czy na styropianie będzie się wykraplać wilgoć - przy założeniu , że będzie szczelnie polepiony ?  
> 
> Pozdrawiam



Jeśli dla Ciebie argument kosztó nie przemawia to co można poradzić?
Znajdź producenta, który potwierdzi na piśmie, że jego styropian jest paroszczelny.
Pomiędzy styropianem, a deskami nie musisz dawać szczeliny. Dobrze dać folię paroszczelną, ale to nie konieczne.

----------


## SideInfo

Pisałem wielokrotnie do różnych ekspertów.. niestety przeważnie zostałem zignorowany... szukając porady zazwyczaj byłem odprawiany z kwitkiem - to niestety pokazuje, że zazwyczaj wypowiadają się tylko i wylącznie zainteresowani... natomiast fachowcy pilnują swoich interesow.

Odpowiedz dostałem od jednego Pana z Temoorganiki, choć niestety nie jest to pełna odpowiedz. Oto cytat (czcionka pogrubiona to odpowiedz):
"Dzień dobry!

Jestem na etapie budowania domu energooszczędnego. W celu zachowania
izolacji termicznej poddasza na bardzo wysokim poziomie przy jednoczesnym
nieobniżaniu wysokości pomieszczeń mam zamiar zastosować dość
niekonwencjonalne ocieplenie. Polegać ono będzie na zastosowaniu
kolejnych warstw (patrząc od wewnątrz):
- okładzina z płyt G-K
- folia paroizolacyjna zapobiegająca zawilgoceniu wełny
- wełna mineralna miedzy krokwiami, *ewentualnie płyty styropianowe SUPER PODDASZE produkowane przez firmę Termo Organika (sprężyste płyty, które mocuje się miedzy krokwiami,  o zwiększonej odporności na zawilgocenie* (krokwie o wys. 18cm, wełna: grubość 18cm)- *maksymalnie 15 cm, w takim układzie konieczna jest szczelina wentylacyjna rzędu 3-4 cm*
- pełne deskowanie
- papa na deskach (dach układam w 2 sezonach, stąd ta papa)
- styropian 12cm układany na papie (typu dach/podłoga)
- ruszt nośny pod pokrycie dachu *czy ruszt będzie powiązany z konstrukcją dachu? Czy będzie spoczywał na izolacji termicznej. Jeżeli w całości na izolacji, to konieczne będzie zastosowanie płyt styropianowych o wysokich wytrzymałościach mechanicznych typu PARKING (GOLD) lub polistyren ekstrudowany XPS*
- pokrycie z dachówek
Podobne rozwiązanie było prezentowane w "Nowy Dach.Murator numer
specjalny 4/2009", str. 47., umieściłem również rysunek z Muratora pod
adresem:
http://images35.fotosik.pl/102/7f62f48d47703b7emed.png

Moje pytania:

- czy styropian wytrzyma temperatury letnie? *Tak temperatura w lecie pod dachówką nie dochodzi chwilami do 100 C więc nie ma obawy przed termicznym uszkodzeniem płyt.*

- czy należy stosować szczelinę wentylacyjną pomiędzy wełną a

deskowaniem (niestety to spowoduje brak ciągłości ocieplenia w przekroju

poprzecznym)? *Tak, wspomniałem o tym wyżej w opisie*

- jakie warstwy zastosować w przypadku kładzenia dachu w jednym sezonie

zakładając, że chciałbym zastosować między krokwiami wełną a na

krokwiach styropian? *Przede wszystkim takie, które zapewnią izolację termiczną i zabezpieczenie budynku (w tym izolacji) przed zawilgoceniem w wyniku różnych warunków atmosferycznych (szczególnie: deszcz przy silnym wietrze, zawiewanie śniegu i późniejsze roztopy)* 

Do położenia styropianu nakłania mnie to, że osiągną idealną
ciągłość izolacji, odpowiednią grubość izolacji oraz nie stracę
wysokości pomieszczeń użytkowych *i bardzo dobry wybór!*"

----------


## kurt76

Ja tez mialem (mam) ten sam problem, dodatkowo brak sciany kolankowej.
Zrobilem research jezeli chodzi o plyty dachowe (braas i inne), systemy styropanowe (jak Ty) i w sumie wszyscy teoretyzuja, nie spotkalem w swojej okolicy nikogo kto juz jako wykonawca cos takiego zrealizowal. Czyli nie nauczyl sie na wlasnych bledach  :big grin: 

Wiec robie co nastepuje: podwyzszam wysokosc krokwii do ok. 25 cm (pelne deskowanie), zastosuje ta lepsza welne a pod krokwie dam max jakas plyte 5 cm welny. 

Wydaje mi sie to dosc rozsadnym rozwiazaniem w praktyce.

----------


## phans

> Wiec robie co nastepuje: podwyzszam wysokosc krokwii do ok. 25 cm (pelne deskowanie), zastosuje ta lepsza welne a pod krokwie dam max jakas plyte 5 cm welny. 
> 
> Wydaje mi sie to dosc rozsadnym rozwiazaniem w praktyce.


Sporo zapłacisz za tak wysokie krokwie (25cm), dodatkowo z tego co słyszałem od wykonawcy już 22cm są wys. niestandardową dla tartaków.
Z artykułu poniżej (tab 4) wynika, że nie warto podwyższać krokwi bo ekonomiczniej o wiele bardziej wychodzi pakowanie ocieplenia pod lub na krokwie (drzewo nie jest aż tak dobrym izolatorem)
http://www.inzynierbudownictwa.pl/te..._stromych,3307
Proponuje podnieść lekko ściankę kolankową i wpakować dobrą wełnę lub styropian pod krokwie.

Przytoczę fragment powyższego artykułu "Do wad styropianu zalicza się jego małą odporność na działanie wysokiej tem*peratury. Bez dodatkowych obciążeń wytrzymuje on krótko temperaturę 100°C. Jeżeli natomiast płyty styropianowe są obciążone mechanicznie, długotrwała odporność termiczna zależy od jego gęstości i wynosi ok. 80°C."

----------


## pablo1xxx

Proponuję zastosować natrysk z piany poliuretanowej PUR. Natryskuje się bezpośrednio między krokwie, brak mostków termicznych dzięki ciągłemu natryskowi, bardzo dobry współczynnik 10cm pianki PUR = ponad 20cm wełny czy styropianu, brak łączeń wnika we wszystkie szczeliny dzięki temu, że w fazie natrysku jest cieczą, usztywnia konstrukcję dachu i wiele innych zalet

*[ moderowano - reklama ]*

----------


## zbigmor

> Proponuję zastosować natrysk z piany poliuretanowej PUR. Natryskuje się bezpośrednio między krokwie, brak mostków termicznych dzięki ciągłemu natryskowi, bardzo dobry współczynnik 10cm pianki PUR = ponad 20cm wełny czy styropianu, brak łączeń wnika we wszystkie szczeliny dzięki temu, że w fazie natrysku jest cieczą, usztywnia konstrukcję dachu i wiele innych zalet
> 
> *[ moderowano - reklama ]*



Nawet przy reklamie trzeba się trochę bardziej postarać i jawnych kłamstw nie pisać. Zgodnie z załączonymi linkami lambda produktu do dachów PUR wynosi 0,024W/mk. Czy to jest ponad 2 razy lepiej niż dla styropianu, czy wełny? Można sprawdzić.
Brak mostków termicznych, czy usztywnienie konstrukcji pominę milczeniem.

----------


## kurt76

> Sporo zapłacisz za tak wysokie krokwie (25cm), dodatkowo z tego co słyszałem od wykonawcy już 22cm są wys. niestandardową dla tartaków.
> Z artykułu poniżej (tab 4) wynika, że nie warto podwyższać krokwi bo ekonomiczniej o wiele bardziej wychodzi pakowanie ocieplenia pod lub na krokwie (drzewo nie jest aż tak dobrym izolatorem)
> http://www.inzynierbudownictwa.pl/te..._stromych,3307
> Proponuje podnieść lekko ściankę kolankową i wpakować dobrą wełnę lub styropian pod krokwie.


Sprawa jest otwarta poza jedna rzecza - na pewno nie podwyzsze sciany kolankowej.

----------


## SideInfo

*wiseman:*



> Skad wy te ceny bierzecie???



Zacytuje sam siebie (wiseman, wyjasnialem to wczesniej skad ceny sie biorą, Twoja uwaga nie wprowadza absolutnie niczego nowego na naszej dyskusji)

SideInfo:



> ceny z cennika Isover:
> http://www.isover.pl/_files/Attachme..._2009_prev.pdf
> 
> Jak widać ceny są różne. Nie chodzi tutaj o prześciganie się, że ktoś znajdzie niższe ceny, dla mnie ważne jest jakość izolacji termicznej. Może niesłusznie dorzuciłem porównanie cenowe. Dla mnie ważne są 2 parametry: utrzymanie izolacyjności przez lata oraz brak utraty kubatury na poddaszu (wysokości poddasza).
> Zakładam, że cenowo system (styropianowe bądź wełniane) są podobne.


BTW.W literaturze natknalem sie, ze w przypadku warstw (od gory): dachówka, stelaż pod dachówkę, styropian, wstępne krycie, płaskowniki stezajace, krokwie + styro miedzy krokwie nie kondensuje sie w takiej przegrodzie para wodna. Informacji istotna, o ile nie kluczowa.

----------


## Sławek...

cyt. "Dla mnie ważne są 2 parametry: utrzymanie izolacyjności przez lata oraz brak utraty kubatury na poddaszu (wysokości poddasza)"

na prawdę masz aż takie niskie poddasze, że te chociażby 5 cm wełny pod krokwie sprawi, że nie da się tam już mieszkać???
izolacyjności wełna raczej nie straci przez lata (chyba że dach będzie przeciekał i zrobi się mokra)

----------


## SideInfo

moze az takie niskie nie jest, ale dom nie posiada scianki kolankowej, stad ta walka o kazdy cm... (tym bardziej, ze dach ma 35 stopni)
istotnym elementem jest rowniez dla mnie ciaglosc izolacji, ktora jest zachowana przy ocieplaniu nakrokwiowym

----------


## kurt76

@SideInfo

Kiedy robisz dach? I z jakiego wojewodztwa jestes?

----------


## SideInfo

@kurt76:
planuje lipiec-sierpien 2010, woj. kuj.-pom., niedaleko Bydgoszczy

dlaczego pytasz?

Dodam jeszcze tylko, ze chcialem tak postawic chate, aby kazda przegroda miala wsp. λ=~0,15 W/mK  (kazda przegroda, czyli podloga, sciany oraz dach, nie licze okien i drzwi, ale to chyba jest jasen  :smile:  )

----------


## kurt76

dlaczego? bo mam podobny problem jak ty, a nawet wiekszy  :smile:  bo bede grzal pundem...

W razie gdybys cos wyskrobal u siebie to mozliwa wizytacja  :smile: 

ps. jade w sobote na tartak i bede robil symulacje ile przyrasta cena krokwii z kazdym centymetrem wysokosci ponad standardowe 20 cm....

----------


## SideInfo

zapraszam, zapraszam  :smile:

----------


## SideInfo

PDostalem odowiedz od eksperta:

Odpowiada ekspert firmy AUSTROTHERM sp. z o.o.:

"Witam.
Płyty styropianowe mogą być wykorzystywane w zastosowaniach gdzie temperatura długotrwałej ekspozycji nie przekroczy 110 st C. Standardowo do 80 st.C tak więc nie stwierdzono by w takim zastosowaniu jak Pan opisuje (tj. nakrokwiowo na deskowaniu pod przykryciem dachowym) wystąpiły warunki termicznie niekorzystne dla płyt styropianowych. Co do zaproponowanego przez Pana układu warstw to proponuję, jeżeli to możliwe, zrezygnować z papy na deskowaniu a zastosować folię wysokoparoprzepuszczalną na płytach styropianowych. Jeżeli jednak papa będzie konieczna z powodu rozłożenia prac na kilka sezonów, to zalecam zastosowanie bardzo dobrej paroizolacji pomiędzy płytami GK a wełną. W przeciwnym wypadku pojawią się problemy z kondensacją pary wodnej w przegrodzie.
Pozdrawiam."

To juz cos konkretnego  :smile:

----------


## orko

A cóż to za "ekspert"? Pewnie jakiś TB lub inny nawiedzony.
Pisałeś mu o zastosowaniu styropianu a ten znowu o paroizolacji pod wełną.

----------


## SideInfo

> A cóż to za "ekspert"? Pewnie jakiś TB lub inny nawiedzony.


Był to ekspert, ktory wypowiada sie w Muratorze (znaleziony poprzez strone glowna Muratora: http://www.muratordom.pl/eksperci_zbiorcza.htm).

----------


## SideInfo

Zmieniam nieco moje pytanie...
na chwilę obecną tak przedstawiać się będą warstwy ocieplenia na poddaszu:
- okładzina z płyt G-K
- folia paroizolacyjna zapobiegająca zawilgoceniu styropianu
- styropian Superpoddasze (Termoorganika) między krokwie (krokwie o wys. 22cm, styropian: grubość 22cm)
- pełne deskowanie
- styropian 12cm układany na deskach (typu dach/podłoga)
- wstępne krycie z folii paroprzepuszczalnej
- ruszt nośny pod pokrycie dachu
- pokrycie z dachówek

Moje pytania:
- czy deski nie będą "gniły" pomiędzy warstwami styropianu?
- czy można pominąć deskowanie i zastosować np. płaskownik stężający (usztywniający konstrukcję krokwiową)?

----------


## Barthelemy

> Zmieniam nieco moje pytanie...
> na chwilę obecną tak przedstawiać się będą warstwy ocieplenia na poddaszu:
> - okładzina z płyt G-K
> - folia paroizolacyjna zapobiegająca zawilgoceniu styropianu
> - styropian Superpoddasze (Termoorganika) między krokwie (krokwie o wys. 22cm, styropian: grubość 22cm)
> - pełne deskowanie
> - styropian 12cm układany na deskach (typu dach/podłoga)
> - wstępne krycie z folii paroprzepuszczalnej
> - ruszt nośny pod pokrycie dachu
> ...


j/w zamierzam ocieplic dach styropianem (miedzy krokwiami) i zastanawiam sie czy przy pelnym deskowaniu pod papa trzeba zostawic szczeline wentylacyjna miedzy styropianem a deskowaniem czy styropian moze przylegac bezposrednio do desek. 

Moje pytanie:

- czy deski nie będą "gniły" pomiędzy papa a styropianem jezeli nie zastosuje szczeliny wentylacyjnej?

----------


## SideInfo

> Moje pytanie:
> 
> - czy deski nie będą "gniły" pomiędzy papa a styropianem jezeli nie zastosuje szczeliny wentylacyjnej?


Z tego co mi wiadomo, to szczelina wentylacyjna jest (w przypadku zastosowania wełny) po to aby odprowadzić skropliny (aby woda nie kondensowała sie w izolacji termicznej, wełnie). 
W przypadku styropianu między krokwiami, desek, a następnie styropianu na deskach, to w takiej przegrodzie woda nie kondensuje się, także w mojej opinii nie trzeba dawać szczeliny wentylacyjnej.
Pamiętaj, ze takowa szczelina będzie pomiędzy styropianem (tym na deskach) a dachówką - i właśnie w tym miejscu odbywać się będzie wentylacja dachu.

----------


## phans

> Moje pytanie:
> 
> - czy deski nie będą "gniły" pomiędzy papa a styropianem jezeli nie zastosuje szczeliny wentylacyjnej?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Z tego co mi wiadomo, to szczelina wentylacyjna jest (w przypadku zastosowania wełny) po to aby odprowadzić skropliny (aby woda nie kondensowała sie w izolacji termicznej, wełnie). 
> W przypadku styropianu między krokwiami, desek, a następnie styropianu na deskach, to w takiej przegrodzie woda nie kondensuje się, także w mojej opinii nie trzeba dawać szczeliny wentylacyjnej.
> Pamiętaj, ze takowa szczelina będzie pomiędzy styropianem (tym na deskach) a dachówką - i właśnie w tym miejscu odbywać się będzie wentylacja dachu.


Ja bym bardziej się obawiał gnicia krokwi niż desek a zresztą czas pokaże, która technologia jest lepsza i bardziej niezawodna.

----------


## mododevil

Witam

Na poddaszu rodziców wykonaliśmy ocieplenie w taki sposób (to było 7lat temu)

 Pokrycie dachowe gont.
1. Pełne deskowanie

Krokwa 15-16cm 

2. centymetrowa szpara w postaci 3 listewek napitych wzdłuż krowy (wietrzenie)
3. Wata 15cm przybita na gwoździe na ich końcówkach był gruby paper żeby trzymał wełnę (gwoździe wbijane delikatnie żeby nie przebić deski i papy!!!!)
4 . Następnie przymocowaliśmy łaty drewniane
5. Pod łaty daliśmy jeszcze 5cm styropianu można powiedzieć został wepchnięty.
6. Między łaty 4cm steropianu
7. Żółta folia został przymocowana zszywkami nie pamięta aby były jakieś łączenia foli taśmą ,pamiętam jak zabrakło foli żółtej, to używaliśmy tej do paczkowania styropianu.
8. K-G



Jakie są wasze opinie na temat takiej konstrukcji? chodzi o wady np połaszenie styropianu z watą. Jak wyczytałem niektórzy wykonywali taki zabieg ale na odwrót styropian dopiero wata.

Czy ktoś miał okazje kiedy kolwiek rozbierać taką konstrukcje i mogłby wywnioskować jakieś spostrzeżenia? 

 Przymierzam się niebawem do ocieplania własnego poddasza oczywiście w kilku miejscach jest już zamontowane ocieplenie w podobny sposób. Nie chciał bym żeby po kilkunastu latach się okazało że będę musiał wszystko zrywać.

Pozdrawiam Andrzej

----------


## roberts78

Ale kombinujesz.Zrób skosy betonowe na to przyklej styropian 20cm sitka+klej.Na powierzchni poziomej styro 20 cm i wylewka.

----------


## PawełU

Witam wszystkich, jestem nowy na forum i mam tylko jedno pytanie. Mododevil zrobił coś podobnego, ale niestety nie ma konstruktywnych komentarzy. Po czytałem co prawda tylko trochę forum, ale nie znalazłem odpowiedzi na mój pomysł (odpowiedzią może być link do tematu). Stanąłem przed tematem ocieplenia poddasza w budowanym domu. Miałem plan od zewnątrz 
blacha trapezowa (już jest i dobrze wygląda), 
łaty i kontrałaty, 
membrana, (to już jest)
wełna mineralna 15cm między krokwiami 16cm x 8cm (dzięki forum wiem że płyty a nie z roliki)
10cm wełny na profilach metalowych, 
paraizolacja,
płyta gipsowo-kartonowa. 
Moje pytanie to czy zamiast 10cm wełny na profilach nie prościej/lepiej byłoby dać 10cm styropianu(również bez profili)? Folia paraizolacyjna była by pomiędzy płytą g-k a styropianem (styropian jest nieporównywalnie mniej nasiąkliwy od wełny ale jest). Ewentualna wilgoć przechodziła by przez styropian do wełny a stamtąd na zewnątrz. Martwi mnie, czy przykręcenie styropianu do krokwi a potem płyt g-k za pomocą długich wkrętów też do krokwi nie spowoduje z czasem pękania płyt. Generalnie nie powinno bo styropian ma swoją sztywność a płyty g-k nie są znowu takie delikatne mając sztywne podłoże. Ale to pytanie do was czy będzie dobrze? Pozdrawiam

----------


## PawełU

Tak myślałem, że odpowiedz na to pytanie nie będzie prosta. To nietypowe rozwiązanie i chyba nikt jeszcze nie rozbierał czegoś takiego po X latach i nie jest w stanie powiedzieć jak to wychodzi w praktyce. Pozdrawiam

----------


## PawełU

Witam, widzę, że nie ma co kombinować, tylko zastosować typowe i sprawdzone rozwiązanie na profilach aluminiowych CD60 i ES125, tylko profile UD zamienię na drewniane kantówki gr 4cm, zostało mi kilka łat. Pozdrawiam i szkoda, że nie mogę podziękować za odpowiedz.

----------

